# Name That Tune



## GanjaGuru (Mar 8, 2006)

This one: (Chorus omitted)

"Hey baby if you're feelin' down
I know what's good for you all day
Are you worried what your friends see?
Will it ruin your reputation lovin' me?


Don't drive no big black car
Don't like no Hollywood movie star
You want me to be true to you
You don't give a damn what I do to you


I've been in trouble since I don't know when
I'm in trouble now and I know somehow I'll find trouble again
I'm a loner but I'm never alone
Every night I get one step closer to the danger zone."
______________________

Can you name it?
No fair using a search engine.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 8, 2006)

Foreigner; Dirty White Boy

That's my guess and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 8, 2006)

Right you are.
And you win--an autographed picture of yourself.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*here ya go. *

*loaded like a freight train*
*flyin' like an aeroplane*
*feelin' like a space brain*
*one more time tonight*

*well i'm a west coast struttin'*
*one bad mother*
*got a rattlesnake suitcase*
*under my arm*
*said i'm a mean machine*
*been drinking gasoline*
*an honey you can make my motor hum*
*i got one chance left*
*in a nine live cat*
*i got a dog eat dog sly smile*
*i got a molotov cocktail with a match to go*
*i smoke my cigarette with style*
*as i can tell you honey*
*you can make my money tonight*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

GnR baby. Nighttrain.  . .am a big fan of GnR. (Guns and Roses).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*your right. you win a free trip to your fridge.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*here ya go.*


*it's a state of affairs*
*and a state of emotions*
*the kind of thing you must*
*understand*
*i tell you one thing*
*you'll tell me another*
*we walk away*
*maybe then shake hands*

*that's all you get this time. *


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 10, 2006)

Blues Traveler, But anyway

Try this one on for size

Just lying in the bar with my drip feed on 
Talking to my girlfriend, waiting for something to happen 
I wish it was the sixties, I wish I could be happy 
I wish, I wish, I wish that something would happen 

Where do we go from here? 
The planet is a gunboat in a sea of fear 
And where are you? 
They brought in the CIA, the tanks and the whole marines 
To blow me away, to blow me sky high


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 10, 2006)

Does that mean I win? lol


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

sure does. I didn't know it. who was it?
(in the mean time.)

"just a reflection 
just a glimpse 
just a little reminder 
of all the what abouts 
and all the might have 
could have beens 
another day 
some other way 
but not another reason to continue 
and now you're one of us...." 
(last line of that verse deleted would given it away)


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 11, 2006)

Mine was The Bends by Radiohead. 
I'm pretty sure yours is The Wretched by NIN 
Alright, I'll make this one a lil easier 

In my eyes 
Indisposed 
In disguise 
As no one knows 
Hides the face 
Lies the snake 
The sun 
In my disgrace 
Boiling heat 
Summer stench 
neath the black 
The sky looks dead 
Call my name 
Through the cream 
And Ill hear you 
Scream again 

(Chorus)

Stuttering
Cold and damp
Steal the warm wind
Tired friend
Times are gone
For honest men
And sometimes
Far too long
For snakes
In my shoes
A walking sleep
And my youth
I pray to keep
Heaven send
Hell away
No one sings
Like you
Anymore

(chorus)

Hang my head
Drown my fear
Till you all just
Disappear

(Chorus)

I think somebody should at least recognize this one. Real big hit back in the 90's. The band isn't still together but the lead singer has a new hit making band.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*to easy. BLACK HOLE SUN BY SOUNDGARDEN*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*here ya go. *

*candles raise my desire*
*why i'm so far away*
*no more meaning to my life*
*no more reason to stay*
*freezing feeling breath in - breath in*
*i'm coming back again*
*i'm not the one who's so far away*
*when i feel the snake bite enter my veins*
*never did i want to be here again*
*and i dont remember why i came*
*hazing clouds rain on my head*
*empty my thoughts fill my fears*

*thats all ya get.*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 12, 2006)

You got it El Diable Verde. One of my top ten.  

B. Grunt. That Godsmack. Voodoo. (I think thats the name). But def. Godsmack.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 13, 2006)

Try this one on for size fellas

every time that I look in the mirror
all these lines on my face getting clearer
the past is gone
it went by like dusk to dawn
isn't that the way
everybody's got their dues in life to pay

yeah, I know nobody knows
where it comes and where it goes
I know it's everybody's sin
you got to lose to know how to win

half my life's in books' written pages
live and learn from fools and from sages
you know it's true
all the things come back to you

I have full faith in you guys on this one, almost too easy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

areosmith : dream on
what do i win?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*here ya go. this song was a hit in 1988.*

*neon lights, a nobile prize*
*the mirror speaks, the reflection lies*
*you don't have to follow me*
*only you can set me free*

*i sell the things you need to be*
*i'm the smiling face on your t.v.*

*sorry but thats all i can give ya. *


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2006)

"She don't like her eggs all runny,
she thinks crossin' her legs looks funny.
she looks down her nose at money
 get's it on like the Easter Bunny"

"I'm her man and she's my honey,
ain't never gonna let'er go"


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

Hick i couldnt take it anymore so i had to cheat on this one. V BISHOP


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2006)

wow bro. I'd forgotten this post.
Actually the performance of that song that I have is done by John Prine, accompanied by Bonnie Raeht.(I think) I first saw Prine at a "Bluegrass fest" way back in the 70's. Had never heard of him before then. 

   He bounced out onto the stage wearing big o' brogan boots, with the soles cut loose from the toes all the way to the heel, dancin' and makeing a mouthharp _"talk"_ I tell ya'.  Been a loyal fan from that day on.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

here ya go everyone. 


so hard to find my way,
now that i'm all on my own,
i saw you just the other day,
my how you have grown, 
cast my memory back there, lord
sometime i'm overcome thinking 'bout, 
making love in the green grass,
behind the stadium with you


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 21, 2006)

Muskrat Looooove   Ov Ov.........name That Tune


----------



## username812 (Mar 21, 2006)

bgrunt, jackie greene?

this one may be a little tricky.

If you enjoy the company 
of a descending family tree
Well tuck in your thoughts, 
it's there or its not. 
the feeling is mutual

Well pardon my birth i just slipped out 
origins i can't brag about.
spawn of a bank inquisitor 
And theives i wish.

Watch out the snitch also
involves himself in blackmail.
One would think the interests conflict.
Yeeeeah, hooo


the air is so taut/tight i feel so thin
Hot as the come to closing in
Hot as the gun i'm closing in
and reeap the benefits

Beware the head of state 
says that see believes in leprechauns
Irish folk tales scare the shit out of me, yeah

be as it may i'm happy to say i'm around
Miles accrued and passengers add up
the message on a mirror says "stick with me"
Cause no one's there 
to read your reflection when i'm gone
get it on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

MissMolly said:
			
		

> Muskrat Looooove Ov Ov.........name That Tune


 sorry thats wrong miss molly. you are also wrong username182.


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 21, 2006)

yea you got to it first van morrison brown eyed girl


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

dred said:
			
		

> van morrison


 thats right dred you the man. you win a free trip to you kitchen for a beer.


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 21, 2006)

what a *****


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

dred said:
			
		

> you were right the first time i am a bastard ;;;;;;;;;;;;;heres one for us older dudes
> Wednesday morning at five o'clock as the day begins
> Silently closing her bedroom door
> Leaving the note that she hoped would say more
> ...


 the beatles / she's leaving home


----------



## rasta (Mar 22, 2006)

step to the head of the class (old man)peace ,love ,rasta


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 22, 2006)

Way down below there's a half a million people
Somewhere there's a church with a big tall steeple
Inside a church there's an altar filled with flowers
Wedding bells are ringin' and they shoulda been ours
That's why I'm so lonely, my dreams gone above
High on ********************


----------



## moth (Mar 22, 2006)

mountain of love harold dorman


----------



## rasta (Mar 22, 2006)

guru,,,can you hum a few bars ..peace ,love ,rastafari


----------



## moth (Mar 22, 2006)

sorrry bro,your to late


----------



## rasta (Mar 22, 2006)

moth,,,thats the story of my life ,,,peace ,love,rasta


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I received your letter yesterday
(About the time the door knob broke)
When you asked how I was doing
Was that some kind of joke?
All these people that you mention
Yes, I know them, they're quite lame
I had to rearrange their faces
And give them all another name
Right now I can't read too good
Don't send me no more letters no
Not unless you mail them
From ********** ***


----------



## rasta (Mar 22, 2006)

gg,,,,, bob dylan ,,,desalation row


----------



## moth (Mar 22, 2006)

yea man, lucky you


----------



## rasta (Mar 22, 2006)

this ones easy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Most people think,
Great God will come from the skies,
Take away everything
And make everybody feel high.
But if you know what life is worth,
You will look for yours on earth:
And now you see the light,


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm having trouble trying to sleep. I'm counting sheep but running out. As tome ticks by, but still I try. No rest for crosstops in my mind. On my own, here we go. My eyes feel like they're gonna bleed. Dried up and bulging from my skull. My mouth is dry, my face is numb. F**ked up and spun out in my room. On my own, here we go........ Hey this one is easy!​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

HEY GreenDayGirl ITS GREENDAY


----------



## rasta (Mar 22, 2006)

I have made the big decision
I'm gonna try to nullify my life
'cause when the blood begins to flow
When it shoots up the dropper's neck
When I'm closing in on death
You can't help me now, you guys
And all you sweet girls with all your sweet talk
You can all go take a  ******* walk
And I guess I just don't know
And I guess that I just don't know


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> HEY GreenDayGirl ITS GREENDAY


  ok duh


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

maybe lou reed?? if so here is one.

There's a shadow just behind me, 
shrouding every step I take, 
making every promise empty, 
pointing every finger at me. 
Waiting like a stalking butler, 
who upon the finger rests. 
Murder now the path called must we, 
just because the son has come. 
(Jesus, won't you ******* whistle, 
something but the past and done? 2x) 
Why can't we not be sober? 
Just want to start this over. 
Why can't we drink forever? 
I just want to start things over.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> maybe lou reed?? if so here is one.
> 
> There's a shadow just behind me,
> shrouding every step I take,
> ...


tool : the song is sober


----------



## rasta (Mar 23, 2006)

mutt you got it (heroin ,lou reed ) peace,love ,rastafari


----------



## Mutt (Mar 23, 2006)

You got it Bro. Grunt. You get to take 4 bong hits and grab a cold one.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok, I tried a little harder this time (sorry about the format)                                                                    


you guys ready......alone..listless..breakfast table in an otherwise empty room. Young girl...violens, center of her own attention. Mother reads aloud, child tries to understand it, tries to make her proud. The shades go down, its in her head. The painted room can't deny they're's something wrong. (chorus) She holds the hand that hold her down, she will rise above. (chorus)​


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 23, 2006)

It's pearl Jam, Daughter.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Tonight we ride, right or wrong.Tonight we sail on a radio song.    Rescue me shoul I go down.    If I stay to long in trouble town.                (chorus)     Now and again, I get the feeling.   Well if I don't win, I'm gonna break even.   Rescue me, should I go wrong.   If I dig too deep, if I stay too long.  (chorus)   I'll be the boy in the corduroy pants.    You'll be the girl at the high school dance.   Run with me, whereever I go.   Just play dumb to whatever you know.​


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

Tom Petty 
song You Wreck Me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmmmm......


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

is it right or not


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 23, 2006)

You're right bong smoker

Try this one guys
Everybody wants to be a showman
Yeah they all got another one
Everybody thinks they got a genius
Everybody got me on the run
Sometimes I think they come here
Just so you can say that you can
And I can't get alone in my bathroom
I need to give myself a hand

Ya'll cuh-cuh-cuh-creepin'
Creepin' underneath my skin
**** you and your flashbulbs
Snappin' my picture again
You drank all my whiskey
You stole all my smoke
And you're crowded all around me
Like I got nowhere to go

(Chorus)Eyes are gonna roll back
I'm here to kill
Time for you to go
I'm-a-gon' spill
It ain't yo fast train
I'll be the king runnin' near the wheel
I ain't lookin' to make no deals here no

You keep stickin' to me like a prickly porcupine
You're gettin' your information from the grocery checkout line
Are you through confessin' of your little girl obsession
'Cause I was only messin' and I had a little time

That's the whole song expect the chorus repeats at the end


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

bongsmoker said:
			
		

> is it right or not


 Sorry, you're right, I had to make dinner.


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

Kings Of Leon 
song Genuis
that shit is easy try something harder


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

now that the smoke's gone
and the air is all clear
those who were right there
got a new kind of fear
you'd fight and you were right
but they were just too strong
they'd stick it in your face
and let you smell what they consider wrong


thats all ya get.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Filter dude Hey man nice shot...off the ole SHORT BUS (hahaha) album (nice try B. Grunt) thought I wouldn't catch that one huh.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Filter dude Hey man nice shot...off the ole SHORT BUS (hahaha) album (nice try B. Grunt) thought I wouldn't catch that one huh.


 i thought i would give it a try. you wont get the next one.


----------



## rasta (Mar 24, 2006)

ok times up :
         --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this ones easy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Most people think, 
Great God will come from the skies, 
Take away everything 
And make everybody feel high. 
But if you know what life is worth, 
You will look for yours on earth: 
And now you see the light,
(bob marley,,bufflalo soldier )


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 24, 2006)

If you want a hard one bong smoker, try this one on for size

If I work hard every day
For my money
If I work my finger down to the bone
That ain't funny
Now if I see
Something I can't buy
I put a dollar down
Then I try try try
To get my money
I need my money
A woman who ain't got a dime
I can't use her no
If she ain't got no cash money
I've got to refuse her
I need a woman
With a whole lotta will
So she help me, baby
Help me pay my bill
I need my money
I've got to have money


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

back and forth, i sway with the wind
resolution slips away again
right through my fingers, back into my heart
where it's outa reach and it's in the dark
sometimes i think i'm blind
or i maybe just paralyzed

here's something from the late 80's Mutt 
I CHALLANGE YOU


----------



## moth (Mar 24, 2006)

Faith No More 
Falling To Pieces


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Man, you read my mind B. Grunt. I was going to post Epic lyrics. Well Moth you beat me to the draw.

Well here is one. I am going to make this one tough. Better be old school skater type. All chorus has benn ommitted,

all the locals hide their tears of regret
open fire cos i love you to death
sky high, with a heartache of stone
you'll never see me cos i'm always alone

how to love without a trace of dissent
i'll buy the torture cos you pay for the rent
tied high with a broken command
you're all alone to the promised land

i'm in love with this malicious intent
you've been taken but you don't know it yet
what you will know must never live to be found
cos it's the subject of the eyes of the clown


----------



## moth (Mar 24, 2006)

Ministry - NWO


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

you better not be cheatin moth. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## moth (Mar 24, 2006)

you got any more


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 24, 2006)

anybody got a shot at mine?


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2006)

can we get some more songs please


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

here ya go. this should be easy.

I see you there with your
Shut eye grin i got my eyes on you
Ya shake your tail feathers in my face
And don't tell me what ta do
Well looky here it's in your face
Cause the magics in my hands
When in doubt whip it out
I got me a rock and roll band


----------



## Mutt (Mar 25, 2006)

Yep, Ted Nugent: free for all. Re-read it. El Diablo is it Deep Purple? 
another easy one:

Ev'ry night when the sun goes down 
Just another lonely boy in town 
And she's out runnin' 'round 

She wasn't just another woman 
And I couldn't keep from comin' on 
It's been so long 
Oh, and it's a hollow feelin' when 
It comes down to dealin' friends 
It never ends


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

easy. the eagles. can't remember the name of the tune but i know it's the eagles.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

somethings wrong because my mind is fading
everywhere i look theres a dead end waiting
temperatures dropping at the rotten oasis
stealing kisses from the leperous faces

heads are hanging from the garbage man trees
mouthwash jukebox gasoline
pistols are pointing at a poormans pockets
smiling eyes ripping out of his sockets


----------



## moth (Mar 25, 2006)

beth


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

moth said:
			
		

> beth


 nope that's not it. try again.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah mutt, it's Deep Purple.
B. Grunt, it's beck, Devil Haircut

How bout this one guys.

Mr. City policeman sitting pretty little policeman in a row,
See how they fly
Like Lucy in the sky
See how they run. Im crying - Im crying Im crying.
Yellow matter custard dripping from a dead dogs eye.
Crabalocker fishwife pornographic
Priestess boy you been a naughty girl,
You let your knickers down.
 chorus
Sitting in an English garden waiting for the sun,
If the sun dont come, you get a tan from
Standing in the English rain.
chorus
Expert texpert choking smokers
Dont you think the joker laughs at you? Ha ha ha!
See how they smile,
Like pigs in a sty,
See how they snied. Im crying.
Semoline pilchards climbing up the Eiffel Tower.
Elementary penguin singing Hare Khrishna
Man you should have seen them
Kicking Edgar Allen Poe.

WAY TOO EASY


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

the beatles / i am the walrus

way to easy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

here ya go. no cheating either. 

Well the kids are all hopped
up and ready to go
They're ready to go now
They got their surfboards
And they're going to the
Discotheque Au go go 
But she just couldn't stay
She had to break away
Well the New York City really has is all
Oh yeah, Oh yeah


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

can't anyone guess the last song? here is another. 


She wears hot leather just to satisfy
She really throws it around
There ain't one thing she can't afford to buy
She's the richest ***** in town
Her big fat daddy was a money machine
He made a fortune from computers
She got more money than i've ever seen
But she's a greedy emotional looter


----------



## rasta (Mar 28, 2006)

chester thompson is a ******* god


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> here ya go. no cheating either.
> 
> Well the kids are all hopped
> up and ready to go
> ...


no takers. it's the Ramones / Sheena is a punk rocker


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> can't anyone guess the last song? here is another.
> 
> 
> She wears hot leather just to satisfy
> ...


no takers. its Black Sabbath / Digital *****


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

Lets see if we can get some people to play again. this one is easy

Long you live and high you fly
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry
And all you touch and all you see
Is all you life will ever be


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 5, 2006)

Floyd, breathe


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> Floyd, breathe


YUP. You got it. next song please.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

here ya go. 

They may talk about you cold when you were
Headed for the skies
But you were young and bold and baby didn't that
Change with a wink of your eye
No ones talkin bout those
Crazy days gone by
No one talks about the
Times you cried


----------



## rasta (Apr 5, 2006)

Then I learned to play some lead guitar
I was underage In this funky bar
And I stepped outside to smoke
myself a "J"
And when I came back to the room
Everybody just seemed to move
And I turned my amp up loud and I began
to play
And it was late in the evening
And I blew that room away


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 5, 2006)

I dunno, how about this one.

Well, I spied a girl and before she could leave, I said
"Let's go and play Adam and Eve."
I took her by the hand and my heart it was thumpin'
When she said, "Hey man, you crazy or sumpin',
You see what happened last time they started."


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 5, 2006)

here we go, a classic

"Check out a new type of gimmick which is splendid
Since you're down with other shit, let's see if you're down with this
It's about..strictly trying to roll a blunt
When you get the hang of it, you'll catch more blunts than Archie Bunk
First of all you get a fat bag of ism
From uptown, any local store sells the shit friend
Purchase a philly, not the city of Philly
Silly punk, I'm talking 'bout the shit called the Philly blunt
Lick the blunt and then the Philly blunt middle you split
Don't have a razor blade, use ya fuckin fingertips
Crack the bag and then you pour the whole bag in
Spread the ism around until the ism reach each end
Take your finger and your thumb from tip to tip
Roll it in a motion then the top piece you lick
Seal it, dry it wit ya lighter if ya gotta
The results, mmmmmmmm....proper"


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 5, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> Then I learned to play some lead guitar
> I was underage In this funky bar
> And I stepped outside to smoke
> myself a "J"
> ...


  Jukebox Hero / Foreigner ???


----------



## rasta (Apr 6, 2006)

greendaygirl you may be right ,,it was paul simon,late in the evening but thats old and they my have remixed it (shit like that happens when your as old as me ,i hate getting older ) peace love rastafari


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 6, 2006)

Silk and satin, leather and lace,
Black panties and an angel's face.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> greendaygirl you may be right ,,it was paul simon,late in the evening but thats old and they my have remixed it (shit like that happens when your as old as me ,i hate getting older ) peace love rastafari


  No, I think I just got it wrong.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Apr 7, 2006)

B. Grunt, is it Van Halen? I think it's called Little Dreamer
Biffdoggie, your's bob dylan, but I can't remember what song
Brownie, yours is too easy, How to Roll a Blunt by Method man and Red Man
GDgirl, I', sure your's is steve miller band Abracadabra.
 How'd I do everybody?


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Apr 7, 2006)

Anybody know heard this one?

You keep on telling me these pretty lies
Well Im just a man and want you instead of the drugs that get me high
You keep on telling me these pretty lies
Well Im just a man and want you instead of the drugs that get me high

Youre all around me like a freight elevator
You put things in me and say Ill see you later

Every time I raise the courage up to talk
My teacher says go to the board with a piece of chalk
Ill never talk out of turn again in class

Will it be alright if I see you tonight
Well, I feel like a bird in a cage
For you to notice me, Well Id take out a knife
Suicide right on the stage


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, mine was Dylan, talkin' WWIII blues.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

I heard from a friend you'd been messing around
With a cute little thing I'd been dating uptown
Well I don't know if I like that idea much
Well you'd better stay clear I might start acting rough

You out of town guys sure think you're real keen
Think all of us boys here are homespun and green
But that's wrong my friend so get this through your head
We're tough and we're Texan with necks good and red


So it's Ki yi yippie yi yi
You long hairs are sure gonna die
Our American home was clean till you came
And kids still respected the president's name


And the eagle still flew in the sky
Hearts filled with national pride
Then you came along with your drug-crazy songs
Goddamit you're all gonna die


How dare you sit there and drink all our beer
Oh it's made for us workers who sweat spit and swear
The minds of our daughters are poisoned by you
With your communistic politics and them negro blues


Well I'm gonna quit talking and take action now
Run all of you fairies clean out of this town
Oh I'm dog tired of watching you mess up our lives
Spending the summertime naturally high

Goddamit you're all gonna die
Goddamit you're all gonna die
Oh Lord goddamit you're all gonna die.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, can't say I've heard that one, but it sure is intense.


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 11, 2006)

Yay!!!!!! I finally knew one!! Elton John's Texas Love Song


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

Right you are bigbudz.
You win the gold electro-plated swizzle stick.
Just claim it in person at our prize distribution center in Kuala Lampur.


----------

